# 211 Locals problem



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

All my Detroit locals are located at 8030 and up.

I had them at their actual channel numbers (2, 4, 7, etc.), and now can't get them any more at their own numbers.

I also lost the HD locals and the 211 won't scan them. 

The HD locals don't even come in when I choose the channel numbers using the manual ADD function.

I get HD locals on my TV with its' internal ATSC tuner, but I was also getting them using the SCAN funtion on the 211. The 211 appears to have a better ATSC tuner than my set because it could pick up the HD locals at levels lower than the TV's internal ATSC tuner.

I've tried different priority (HD, SD, disabled) settings and the HD locals won't scan, can't be added manually, and the SD locals no longer appear with their proper numbers. I've checked the antenna signals at the input to the 211 and they are good.

I subscribe to the HD Bronze with locals.

Any ideas?


----------

